
Revealed: How Monsanto's 'Intelligence Center' Targeted Journalists & Activists - AndrewBissell
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2019/aug/07/monsanto-fusion-center-journalists-roundup-neil-young
======
wiz21c
FTA :

>>> Monsanto paid Google to promote search results for “Monsanto Glyphosate
Carey Gillam” that criticized her work

I understand Google may not have caught the maneuver. But this is quite
problematic.

How much does Google shape our vision of the world ? (even if we assume Google
is benevolent)

